# Eggerjoch Lichtsee



## kaspressknoedel (28. Mai 2012)

Tour von Gries am Brenner bis zum Eggerjoch. Trail vom Eggerjoch zum  Lichtsee, Kastnerbergalm. Bilder, Gpx Tack und ausführlicher Bericht auf  

http://www.kaspressknoedel.com/blog5.php/mtb-eggerjoch-obernberg


----------



## dede (29. Mai 2012)

Diesmal muß ich Dir zur Tour gratulieren, das Eggerjoch kennt kaum jemand und wird meistens (völlig zu unrecht!) von Alpencrossern links liegen gelassen und völlig zu Unrecht übergangen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (29. Mai 2012)

Ist in der Tat ein schöner Übergang. Wir sind da jetzt auch schon zwei Mal gewesen. Nette Variante: vor der Kastenbergalm auf dem Lärchenwiesenweg (99 A) Richtung Osten und dann den 125er (direkt ab dem Lichtsee allerdings nicht zu empfehlen!) runter nach Obernberg. Einkehr/lecker Essen dann bei Almi's Berghotel.


----------



## lorenzp (29. Mai 2012)

Interessanter Tourenvorschlag. Den werde ich auch mal probieren. 
Die Erfahrung mit dem starken Wind musste ich dort im Winter auch mal erfahren. An sich eine schöne Skitour aber die 120 km/h Wind hätte uns fast vom Gipfel geworfen.


----------



## kaspressknoedel (23. Juni 2012)

lorenzp schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung mit dem starken Wind musste ich dort im Winter auch mal erfahren. An sich eine schöne Skitour aber die 120 km/h Wind hätte uns fast vom Gipfel geworfen.



Bei uns hatte die Windgeschwindigkeit nicht 120 km/h aber sie war trotzdem unangenehm. Aber unterhalb des Giipfelkreuzes kann man gut Schutz finden.


----------



## wowo (26. April 2013)

Mich würde dieser Abschnitt auch interessieren, 
jedoch würde ich gerne mit der Bahn hoch zur Nösslachjochhütte und von dort zum Egger Joch - Lichtsee - Kastnerbergalm und Obernberger See.
Wie sieht es auf diesem Abschnitt mit der Fahrbarkeit aus und wie schwer ist der Trial vom Lichtsee zur Kastnerbergalm.
Lt. Homepage von Kaspressknödel sind die 25 km mit 5 Stunden angegeben ist diese Zeit für einen sportl. Fahrer realistisch ??

Lg WoWo


----------



## kaspressknoedel (28. April 2013)

wowo schrieb:


> Mich würde dieser Abschnitt auch interessieren,
> jedoch würde ich gerne mit der Bahn hoch zur Nösslachjochhütte und von dort zum Egger Joch - Lichtsee - Kastnerbergalm und Obernberger See.
> Wie sieht es auf diesem Abschnitt mit der Fahrbarkeit aus und wie schwer ist der Trial vom Lichtsee zur Kastnerbergalm.
> Lt. Homepage von Kaspressknödel sind die 25 km mit 5 Stunden angegeben ist diese Zeit für einen sportl. Fahrer realistisch ??
> ...



Der Trail von Lichtsee bis Kastnerbergalm ist für einen geübten Fahrer zu 70 % fahrbar. Vom Eggerjoch bis Lichtsee fast alles fahrbar. 5 Stunden ist für weniger geübte Trailfahrer gedacht, da man eine Teil der Strecke schieben muss. Sonst sicherlich auch weniger Zeit zu fahren.


----------



## wowo (28. April 2013)

Hab Netz wenig zur Bergahn hoch zur Nösslachjochhütte gefunden. Ist diese im Sommer
auch Wochentags geöffnet und nimmt diese mein Bike bis ganz oben mit. Wie ist der Abschnitt vom Nösslach zum Eggerjoch zu fahre.

Lg WoWo


----------



## kaspressknoedel (29. April 2013)

Diese Frage muss ich leider weitergeben.


----------



## wowo (30. April 2013)

.... hab im Netz noch diesen Beitrag gefunden und somit dürfte der Seilbahntransfer und dass Stück vom Nösslach zum Eggerjoch kein Problem sein.

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...er-bergeralm.440749.d_odc_touren_karten.2.htm


----------



## kaspressknoedel (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo

ich glaub die Seite sollte dir weiterhelfen:

http://www.bergeralm.net/willkommen.html

Ab 30. Mai sollen die Bahnen wieder offen sein. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe mündet diese am Nöslachjoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wowo (13. Mai 2013)

Hab bei den Bergbahnen nachgefragt.

Danke für Ihre Anfrage wir transportieren die Fahrräder bis zur Mittelstation Bergeralm. Zur Nösslachjochhütte ist nicht möglich. 
Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaspressknoedel (23. Mai 2013)

wowo schrieb:


> Hab bei den Bergbahnen nachgefragt.
> 
> Danke für Ihre Anfrage wir transportieren die Fahrräder bis zur Mittelstation Bergeralm. Zur Nösslachjochhütte ist nicht möglich.
> Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.



Das ist blöd. Aber hochtragen kann man das Bike immer


----------



## dede (24. Mai 2013)

Besser: rüber zur Gerichtsherrnalm queren und von dort dann hoch


----------



## McMounti (7. April 2015)

Nun, jetzt ist das zwar schon eine Weile her - ich denke aber, dass meine Frage ev. doch dazupasst ...
Ich würde nämlich heuer ganz gerne diese Route übers Eggerjoch zum Lichsee nehmen. Von dort weg gibts ja dann 2 Varianten runter nach Obernberg:
a) den 99er mit anschliessendem 126er oder
b) den 125er

gibts dazu von Euch Erfahrungswerte?
danke und lg


----------



## dede (7. April 2015)

Da muß ich leider passen, kenn leider nur die Standardschotterabfahrt....


----------



## schobybo (7. April 2015)

Den 126er bin ich auch noch nicht gefahren. Habe nur diese beiden Varianten im Angebot:


schobybo schrieb:


> Ist in der Tat ein schöner Übergang. Wir sind da jetzt auch schon zwei Mal gewesen. Nette Variante: vor der Kastenbergalm auf dem Lärchenwiesenweg (99 A) Richtung Osten und dann den 125er (direkt ab dem Lichtsee allerdings nicht zu empfehlen!) runter nach Obernberg. Einkehr/lecker Essen dann bei Almi's Berghotel.


Vom Lichtsee direkt den 125er war 2011 im oberen Teil kein Spaß: total zugewachsen. Ohne Gestrüpp wäre das mit schätzungsweise S1/S2 allerdings fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (1. Oktober 2015)

McMounti schrieb:


> ... würde nämlich heuer ganz gerne diese Route übers Eggerjoch zum Lichsee nehmen. Von dort weg gibts ja dann 2 Varianten runter nach Obernberg:
> a) den 99er mit anschliessendem 126er oder
> b) den 125er
> 
> gibts dazu von Euch Erfahrungswerte?


Kann inzwischen jemand was dazu sagen?
Würde auch gerne am Samstag vom Lichtsee Ri. Obernberg runter, weiß aber nicht, welche Variante sich eher lohnt.
Mein Plan: Bergeralmlift, Nösslachjoch, Eggerjoch, Lichtsee, 99 oder 125, Lärchwiesenweg, wieder rauf zum Eggerjoch, 78er runter zum Kracherbauer und dann über Nösslach und Humlerhof zur Bergeralm hoch und zum Abschluß eine Trailabfahrt im Bikepark.


----------



## McMounti (2. Oktober 2015)

Servus,

ich kann Dir da jetzt nur zum Teil helfen. Wir sind NICHT übers Eggerjoch, sondern übers Trunajoch von Trins zum Lichtsee rauf (recht einfache Auffahrt). Dann den 99er runter - gaaaanz einfach, fast nur Wiese, viel Flow. Wir sind dann weiter auf den 126, der ist dann zwar etwas steiler und oftmals ist auch gar kein Weg mehr zu finden, aber eigentlich ist dort auch max. S2 zu finden, alles fahrbar - ich habs recht genossen ;-)

lg
mcmounti


----------



## Hofbiker (2. Oktober 2015)

Mensch da gibt`s für mich wieder tolle Ideen für das kommende Jahr!
Danke an @McMounti @dede @kaspressknoedel für die tollen Tipps!


----------



## Zanne (2. Oktober 2015)

McMounti schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich kann Dir da jetzt nur zum Teil helfen. Wir sind NICHT übers Eggerjoch, sondern übers Trunajoch von Trins zum Lichtsee rauf (recht einfache Auffahrt). Dann den 99er runter - gaaaanz einfach, fast nur Wiese, viel Flow. Wir sind dann weiter auf den 126, der ist dann zwar etwas steiler und oftmals ist auch gar kein Weg mehr zu finden, aber eigentlich ist dort auch max. S2 zu finden, alles fahrbar - ich habs recht genossen ;-)
> 
> ...



Das klingt ja interessant! Werde ich auch mal probieren wenn ich wieder in der Gegend bin. Danke!


----------



## isartrails (2. Oktober 2015)

McMounti schrieb:


> ... Wir sind NICHT übers Eggerjoch, sondern übers Trunajoch von Trins zum Lichtsee rauf (recht einfache Auffahrt). Dann den 99er runter - gaaaanz einfach, fast nur Wiese, viel Flow. Wir sind dann weiter auf den 126, der ist dann zwar etwas steiler und oftmals ist auch gar kein Weg mehr zu finden, aber eigentlich ist dort auch max. S2 zu finden, alles fahrbar - ich habs recht genossen ;-)


Alles klar, danke.
Mich hätt halt der Vergleich 99 gegen 125 ab Lichtsee interessiert. Aber wenn's noch keiner unternommen hat, dann ist's halt so. Werde mich dann wohl spontan am Lichtsee entscheiden, welchen ich mich runterstürze. 
Du meinst den 126 weiter unten von der Kastnerbergalm abwärts, direkt ins Tal runter, nehme ich an.
Danke für die Einschätzung, aber den kann ich bei meiner Erkundung morgen nicht brauchen, weil ich oben auf dem Lärchwiesenweg bleiben möchte. Vielleicht ein andermal.
Das ist der Plan: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...55A35EBBD3F7F1E050B36D456F4C70BE90E15F54B0F82


----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2015)

So, ich habe was zu berichten:

Gerade noch rechtzeitig in Steinach am Brenner bei der Bergeralm nach den Betriebszeiten der Seilbahn erkundigt und festgestellt, dass dieses Wochenende Betrieb eingestellt ist. Sch....ade!
Also umdisponiert und Startpunkt nach Nösslach an den Humlerhof (1380m) verlegt.
Von dort auf Forststraße bergauf zur Bergstation Bergeralm geradelt, 250 Höhenmeter, eine steile Rampe.
Man landet an der "Bärenfalle" (1633m) im Skigebiet der Bergeralm, wo eine weitere, gut ausgebaute Forststraße (Weg Nr. 40) für etwa 400 Hm Richtung Nösslachjoch (2020m) und Vallmeritzalm ansteigt. Auf 1885m teilt sich die Auffahrt und der schlechtere und nun deutlich steilere Fahrweg zweigt Richtung Nösslachjoch ab. Die Variante zur Gerichtsherrnalm berührt man auf dem Weg 40 überhaupt nicht. Kraftpakete können die gesamte Auffahrt durchdrücken, ohne ein einziges mal den Fuss abzusetzen.

Oben am Sattel befindet sich das geschlossene Liftrestaurant Nösslachjoch und genau dort beginnt ein sehr schöner Wanderweg durch die Heidekrautlandschaft Richtung Eggerjoch. Auch ich durfte die Erfahrung machen, dass es da oben abartig bläst. Der angekündigte warme Föhnwind hat sich als dessen eiskalter Bruder entpuppt und mit dem Windchillfaktor der gefühlt 100 km/h starken Brise kam ich mir vor wie in einer Tiefkühltruhe mit Durchzug. Immerhin entschädigte die Landschaft für das enttäuschende Wetter.
Der nun folgende Pfad 42 ist selten breiter als ein Blatt Papier und wo er fahrbar erscheint, kämpft man mehr mit Pedalaufsetzern als mit der Steigung. Immerhin steigt der Pfad bis zum Eggerjoch (2132m) noch weitere 160 Hm bis zur Maximalhöhe 2180m an. Wieviel davon fahrbar ist, hängt stark von den persönlichen Fähigkeiten ab. Ich hab etwa 50:50 gefahren/geschoben, kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass das Verhältnis bei weniger geübten Bikern auch mal ganz schnell auf 10:90 absinken kann. Die letzten Meter zum Eggerjoch geht es leicht bergab, wobei ausgerechnet in diesem Teil auch ein paar fahrtechnisch knifflige Stücke mit S2 drin sind, der Rest wäre eigentlich "leicht", wenn man den Platz fürs kurbeln der Pedale fände. Ohne den Wind hätte ich mich vielleicht ein wenig dem Pflücken und Naschen der Preiselbeeren hingegeben, so aber schaue ich, dass ich weiterkomme und nicht auskühle.

Schon ein gutes Stück vor dem Eggerjoch kann man den Weiterweg auf dem "Lichtseeweg" (42) Richtung Lichtsee und Trunajoch sehr gut in der Bergflanke des Leitnerbergs erkennen. Und was man da zu sehen bekommt, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Ich kann Kaspressknödels Einschätzung nicht teilen, dass das meiste davon fahrbar wäre. Denn zunächst mal geht es vom Eggerjoch wieder bergauf, diesmal steiler und unfahrbar. Man erklimmt einen Sattel, wo der Weg dann mal flacher wird, doch schon bald erreicht man fahrend wieder einen Geländeaufschwung und schon ist's wieder aus mit Radeln. Man erreicht im zweiten Teil der Querung auf dem Weg Nr. 42 nochmals die Maximalhöhe von 2180m, muss also insgesamt weniger viel ansteigen als beim ersten Teil, aber das wenige bergauf ist hier komplett unfahrbar, die Abwärtsteile hingegen sind zum größten Teil fahrbar. Dennoch würde ich sagen, dass ich auch bei diesem Teilstück sicher keinen höheren Fahranteil hatte als 60 Prozent.

Am Lichtsee (2110m) angekommen treffe ich zwei einsame Wanderer, ein Pärchen, dass im Windschatten der Hütte Schutz sucht. Insgesamt ist es recht ungemütlich: überm Brenner, am Sattelberg und bis übers Portjoch regnet es und man kann aus der Entfernung die hinunterfallenden Schwaden beobachten. Ab und an trägt der Wind leichten Nieselregen herüber. Es lässt sich nicht so recht einschätzen, wann die Regenwolken bis hier her ziehen. Bei diesem Sturm kann das schnell gehen.
Ich frag die beiden, ob sie sich auskennen. Stehe ja immer noch vor der Entscheidung, entweder den 99er oder den 125er hinunter zu nehmen. Sie sind aus der Gegend und erzählen mir, dass sie den 125er heraufgekommen wären und raten ab: Dieser führe quasi senkrecht bergauf (aus ihrer Sicht), ohne irgendwelche Kehren. Nicht das, was ich brauchen kann. Die Entscheidung für den 99er fällt mir also leicht.

Der 99er: Nun, McMounty meinte ja: gaaaanz einfach, fast nur Wiese, viel Flow.
Hab ich so nicht empfunden. Wiese waren vielleicht die letzten 200 m vor Erreichen der Forststraße (1855m). Ganz einfach hab ich auch nirgendwo so empfunden. Der Pfad ist nie unter S1, oft S2 und an manchen Stellen tiefrot in S3 drin. Flow? Kommt vielleicht ein wenig aufs Fahrkönnen an. Zudem quert der Weg mehrere empfindliche Hochmoore, feuchte Mähderwiesen, wo ich schnelles Runterballern zum Schutz der Natur eh nicht für angebracht halte. Es ist landschaftlich ein sehr schöner Weg, aber ich hätte mir aufgrund der Vorberichte eigentlich mehr davon versprochen. Mit nur 260 Hm außerdem ein ein wenig kurzer Trail, wenn man bedenkt, wie lange man sich dafür bergauf gequält hat. Hier stimmt Kaspressknödels Einschätzung wieder: _"ein Trail, der für Fahrer mit guter Technik mit wenigen Schiebepassagen zu bewältigen ist. Ungeübte Fahrer werden wahrscheinlich großteils der Strecke schieben müssen. Dies ist aber kein Drama, da dann mehr Zeit zum Betrachten der Bergwelt bleibt."_

Ab der Forststraße wechselt die Nummerierung auf 126, dann stößt man auf den "Lärchwiesenweg" (1750m), eine sehr einfache, aber umso schönere Forststraße, die fast ohne Höhenunterschied ostwärts Richtung Nösslachhütte zieht. Momentan ist außerdem genau der richtige Zeitpunkt die farbliche Veränderung der Lärchen zu bewundern, die hier im lockeren Verbund zu beiden Seiten der Straße sind.
Die Kastnerbergalm war natürlich geschlossen.

Ich habe dann beschlossen, auf der "Normalroute" nochmals hinauf zum Eggerjoch zu fahren, da ich noch einen weiteren Trail ausprobieren wollte. Aus dem Obernberger Tal führt eine Fahrstraße in die Egger Mähder und bis zum Joch hinauf. Mein Abzweig beginnt bei 1610m. Eine Stunde und 500 Höhenmeter später stehe ich wieder oben am Joch, wo der Wind unverändert pfeift. Die letzten Höhenmeter hatten es aufgrund der Steigung aber nochmal in sich. Schneller Klamottenwechsel und runter geht es auf derselben Seite Richtung Obernberger Tal, diesmal allerdings auf dem Wanderweg 78, der in der letzten Kehre der Straßenabfahrt abzweigt (2120m). Der Wanderweg führt durch Hochmoore, die sattsam bekanten Heidekrauthänge und bietet liebliche Ausblicke in die sich feuerrot verfärbenden Lärchwiesen. Irgendwo zwischen S1 und S2 und an einer Stelle ziemlich von den Kühen zertreten. Ein Abzweig mit Wegweiser, ansonsten keinerlei Schwierigkeiten, den Weg zu finden. Auch dieser Trail endet bei 1930m viel zu früh. Der Wanderweg führt nun in Nähe der Auffahrtsstraße als breiter Karrenweg bergab, vorbei an traditionell gesteckten Holzzäunen und inmitten der Lärchenwälder. Das ist alles sehr schön anzusehen, aber fahrtechnisch ohne jede Herausforderung. Ein paarmal kreuzt der etwas verlassen wirkende Wanderweg grasige Zubringerstraßen in die Mähder und man kann entweder auf diesen oder auf dem Wanderweg weiter bergab rollen, bis man wieder auf den "Lärchwiesenweg" stößt. Einige Abschnitte des Wanderwegs waren voll mit Bruchholz aus Abholzungsarbeiten, die da offensichtlich keiner mehr wegräumt.

Mit ein paar weiteren Sackgassen-Erkundungen, deren Beschreibung ich euch an dieser Stelle erspare, sind's dann am Ende gut 2200 Höhenmeter geworden, bei 41 km Gesamtstrecke und 8 1/4 Stunden Unterwegszeit. Pausen waren eher Fehlanzeige, dafür war's wettertechnisch zu ungemütlich. Auf der Suche nach einer trailigen Abkürzung von den Bauernhöfen bei Egg hinunter nach Vinaders (unter Vermeidung der Teerstraße) fand ich mich plötzlich inmitten von Katzen und Hühnervieh im Saxerhof wieder und hab das unerlaubte Eindringen in die Privatsphäre mit einem längeren Schwätzchen mit der alten Bäuerin wieder gutgemacht, die mir aber leider auch keine geniale Abfahrt durch die steilen Lärchenwiesen hinunter nach Vinaders verraten konnte. Die Hänge sind fest in Bauernhand und nicht-arbeitendes Touristenvolk hat da nichts verloren. Es gibt nichtmal einen Wanderweg hinunter. Zu berichten wäre noch von triefnassen Schuhen von den Passagen in den Hochmooren, hab oben viel gefroren unterm Grat, viel geschwitzt von den steilen Auffahrten. Aber landschaftlich eine Traumgegend.

Ob ich die 5,7 km lange Querung auf dem 42er Wanderweg vom Nösslachjoch übers Eggerjoch zum Lichtsee (im ganzen Bereich immer über 2000 Meter) empfehlen würde? - Ich bin ja ein Freund von Höhenwegen und nehme dafür auch mal Schiebepassagen in Kauf. Ist mir allemal lieber als eine steile Rampe raufzufahren, einen ganz kurzen Moment oben am Sattel zu verschnaufen und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder runterzufahren. Aber da sind die Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich verschieden.
Wer's nachmachen möchte, sollte bedenken: Auf dem 42er gibt's keinerlei Schutz. Die Fluchtmöglichkeiten nach unten sind begrenzt. Und es weht dort offensichtlich häufiger ein starker Wind. Wenn man allerdings einen guten Tag erwischt, gibt's kaum eine schönere alpine Höhentour, welche während der Betriebszeiten des Bergeralmlifts außerdem relativ einfach "erkauft" ist. Dann dürften dort oben aber auch mehr Wanderer unterwegs sein.




map

Bilder auf Picasa


----------



## McMounti (5. Oktober 2015)

Sorry isartrails,
so hat sich mir der 99er präsentiert:




Hm, ist doch viel Wiese und einfach, oder (aus meiner Sicht zieht sich der Weg auch über weite Teile so dahin)? Ich will da aber jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, was ist einfach und was nicht. Tschuldige, wenn ich da aus Deiner Sicht einen falschen Eindruck vermittelt hab!


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2015)

Musst dich nicht "entschuldigen", so war's nicht gemeint.
Unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen stelle ich bei unserem Sport häufiger fest.
Ich hab mich halt während der Abfahrt auf dem 99er echt gefragt, ob ich auf dem Weg unterwegs bin, den du beschrieben hattest.
Und auch jetzt, wo ich dein Foto sehe, denke ich, "war ich da vorgestern...?"

Hast du einen Track von deiner Tour?
Ich werde meinen noch ein wenig bereinigen, dann können wir ja mal vergleichen...
Bilder wollt ich auch noch irgendwo hochladen.


----------



## tintinMUC (12. Juni 2016)

Hat noch einer der üblichen Verdächtigen einen Tipp für die andere Seite, d.h. einen trail vom *Egger Joch/Egger Berg* runter in Richtung *Trins*? nach den Karten zu urteilen, scheinen da allenfalls 44A und 102 in Frage zu kommen - hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## kaspressknoedel (13. Juni 2016)

Bin mal vom Eggerjoch zur Trunahütte (78 Steig) gefahren. War ein einfacher Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (13. Juni 2016)

kaspressknoedel schrieb:


> Bin mal vom Eggerjoch zur Trunahütte (78 Steig) gefahren. War ein einfacher Trail


 .. hab ich gesehen ... aber ich würd was suchen, was weiter runter in Richtung Trins geht und nicht schon da oben aufhört - seufz


----------



## isartrails (15. Juni 2016)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> scheinen da allenfalls 44A und 102 in Frage zu kommen - hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Erfahrungen habe ich keine und deine Nummerierung kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, da keine Karte zur Hand.
Wo holst du diese Zahlen her? Karte gedruckt oder online?

Beim Kartenstudium der Amap online würde ich abwärts Richtung Fallzammähder, dann an der Wegverzweigung auf 1940 m nicht links zur Trunahütte, sondern rechts zur Gerichtsherrnalm (interpretier ich als im ersten Teil nur leicht abfallenden Steig, möglicherweise mit manchen Flachpassagen).
Ab der Gerichtsherrnalm dann auf der Fahrstraße links weiter (Ri. Trunahütte), diese aber schon nach wenigen Metern oberhalb des Glafernaunbach-Tobels wieder auf dem Wanderweg verlassen (als 02 in der Amap markiert) und durch den Haslachwald bergab bis zur Annakapelle.
Wie gesagt, reine Karteninterpretation! Müsste man ausprobieren. Könnte aber sehr gut sein, dass beide Steige sich als unfahrbare Trailmonster entpuppen. Kommt beim Trailscouten immer wieder vor.

Verboten wären beide nach Tiroler Regelung sowieso...


----------



## dede (15. Juni 2016)

Ist zwar nicht der direkte Weg, aber eine machbare Variante (selbst noch nicht gefahren, aber ich kenn paar locals, die's immer wieder mal machen): vom Eggerjoch rüber Ri Nösslachjoch (42er - angeblich Wies'ntrail mit kurzen Schiebestellen) und dann entweder den Bergwerksteig (40er) runter (oder weiter zur Nösslachjochhütte, wo man entlang der Skipiste runter kommt). Dann fast eben rüber zur Bergeralm queren und von dort den Bikepark runtertrailen. An der Rodelbahn dann gleich links bleiben und oberhalb des Gschnitzbachs bis Trins kurbeln...


----------



## isartrails (15. Juni 2016)

Hilfreich wär halt auch, wenn man wüsste, welchen Sinn der Frager mit der Anfrage verbindet.
Mir erschließt sich die Absicht des Gewünschten nicht so recht...


----------



## tintinMUC (16. Juni 2016)

Servus Traian,
 na ich will halt vom Egger Berg (Start) runter in Richtung Trins (Ende) .. und das halt nach guter alter Manier, d.h. möglichst wenig Forstweg o.ä. Wie ich da hoch komm und wie es dann von da aus weiter geht (AlpenX vom Süden zurück nach Norden) hab ich schon ziemlich auf der Pfanne. Die von @dede genannte Alternative über den bikepark-Tirol kam mir auch schon in den Sinn ... aber ein schöner trail wär mir halt lieber. Die Route die du oben skizzierst ist die augenscheinlichste nach Kartenlage - ich werd nur den kleinen Umweg über den Egger Berg nehmen ... da gibt es glaube ich noch ein Wegerl in Richtung Gerichtsherrnalm, das nicht in der Karte verzeichnet ist.


----------

